# Icemaker works but won't dispense



## jjr (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a 3 year old side-by-side Whirlpool that no longer dispenses ice. Everything else fine. When I press the dispenser in door, I hear the relay klick loudly and hear motor hum but nothing coming out. It all started when we switched from cube mode to crushed ice mode. Nothing appears jammed in the door/chute and the ice container is not all frozen up (I can dump all ice out and refill, but same problem). When I remove the ice container and press on dispensor lever, I can see the motor turn slowly. Is there some type of clutch or overload mechanism that allows it to turn under no load but stalls when it's engaged with auger?


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

There were a lot of bad drive couplings,on that fridge.Coupling is behind ice container,on motor shaft. It is visible,and replaceable by removing ice container. Hope this helps. dscott


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I have one too. I haste when someone puts it on crushed It seems to be not quite right.\
Btw, I have had a problem with the ice freezing if not used for a while. I feel like this after someone has it on crushed. I bought mine this past year. I used to work on appliances. I doubt this one will give the service the old Kitchenaide gave. Of course, that may not be a fair comparison.


----------



## jjr (Apr 24, 2010)

d scott said:


> There were a lot of bad drive couplings,on that fridge.Coupling is behind ice container,on motor shaft. It is visible,and replaceable by removing ice container. Hope this helps. dscott


 
Thanks dscott. I had to replace both the coupler and the motor, as the threads on the motor shaft were stripped. Had to cut off the coupler, but new design looks a bit stronger. Crushed ice works great, along with cube.


----------

